# South American championship



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

It will begin next tuesday 22/07 with:

Paraguai x Brasil 
Argentina x Chile 
Uruguai x Venezuela 

I will try to keep you all informed with box scores

Sportv will transmit it (for the brazilians)


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

Just six entries??? Were the other countries just scared, broke, didn't care or all of the above????


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> Just six entries??? Were the other countries just scared, broke, didn't care or all of the above????


all of the above.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Brasil 93 x 45 Paraguay 
Argentina 102 x 68 Chile

Brasil's top scorers: Guilherme (benetton treviso) 22pts, Tiago Splitter 17pts.

Brasil vs Argentina Tomorow


----------



## International Bskball (Jul 5, 2003)

is there any way to get tapes of these games? id really love to have some.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>International Bskball</b>!
> is there any way to get tapes of these games? id really love to have some.


well the only possible way to get it is if I or any other brazilian record a tape and ship it to you. But these games sucks, Brazil is playing without Nene, Varejao and Leandrinho. Argentina is playing only with players who play in argentinian teams. Chile and Paraguay aren't pro teams. Venezuela and Uruguay will fight for the 3rd place.


----------



## Just dunk it (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> 
> 
> well the only possible way to get it is if I or any other brazilian record a tape and ship it to you. But these games sucks, Brazil is playing without Nene, Varejao and Leandrinho. Argentina is playing only with players who play in argentinian teams. Chile and Paraguay aren't pro teams. Venezuela and Uruguay will fight for the 3rd place.


No "European" on the Argentinian roster? 
Then Brazil is the best contender, isn't it? :yes:

Greetings.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Just dunk it</b>!
> No "European" on the Argentinian roster?
> Then Brazil is the best contender, isn't it? :yes:
> 
> Greetings.


Brazil won big over Argentina today, 87x66

scorers

BRASIL
(SG)Marcelinho (10); (PG)Valtinho (7); (C)Tiagão (3); (PG)Demétrius (2); (SG)Alex (20); (PF)Anderson Varejao(9); (SF)Guilherme (5); (SF)Renato (17); (PF/C)Tiago Splitter (14)
Técnico: Aluísio Ferreira

ARGENTINA
Kammerichs (7); Prigioni (6); Gonzalez (9); Lábaque; Lo Grippo (11); Martin Leiva (7); Palladino (3); Quinteros (2);. Mázzaro (12); Fernandez (9)


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

7/22 
CHI vs ARG 68-102 
BRA vs PAR 93-45 
VEN vs URU 66-73 
7/23 
PAR vs VEN 66-98 
BRA vs ARG 87-66 
CHI vs URU 71-79


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Brazil played a good game against Argentina, althought their team is far from the Indianapolis one. It's good to see Tiago Splitter playing this well. He is doing pretty well. Another player thet deserve props is Alex. The kid plays great D and had two amazing dunks.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

7/24 

VEN vs CHI 98-78 
BRA vs URU 75-71 
PAR vs ARG 41-115

W/L
1. Brazil 3/0 
2. Argentina 2/1 
3. Uruguay 2/1 
4. Venezuela 2/1 
5. Chile 0/3 
6. Paraguay 0/3


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Brazil didn't have a brilliant game against Uruguay, we played bad in the first half, but we manage to win it in the end. This team needs to learn when to stop shooting 3s. We had a very poor %.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

How many teams from South America is going to Olympics or WC?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think, for the Olympics it's only 3 teams for the whole American continent, including North, Central and South America.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

The brazilian SG, Alex, dunks









7/25 
ARG vs VEN 94-73 
BRA vs CHI 94-71 
PAR vs URU 63-92


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Well, Brazil won the tournament.   

We won all the 6 games.

The final match was:

Brasil 83 X 80 Argentina

Uruguay finished in 3rd after winning against Venezuela (88 - 82)

It's nice to see that this Brazilian team played well and has a great future, since almost all the players are very young. I must point again that Argentina didn't play with their best squad and Brazil didn't have Leandrinho Brabosa and Nene Hilario.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

statistics:

www.fibaamerica.com


----------

